# Husband sponsoring his step children



## JemBB (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello all,
We are moving to Dubai ( husband December) us January 2022.

my husband will be sponsoring my three children from a previous relationship. Their father is 100% ok with everything and happy to sign that he is. I just wanted to know what the process was to make it as smooth as possible. He is named on their birth certificates. Do we just need to get him to sign a NOC? Does it need to be sign with a lawyer?

I am keen to get everything in place so when my husband goes in December we have everything we need to confirm the visa’s.

Any help/ advice is greatly appreciated.

thank you


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

JemBB said:


> Hello all,
> We are moving to Dubai ( husband December) us January 2022.
> 
> my husband will be sponsoring my three children from a previous relationship. Their father is 100% ok with everything and happy to sign that he is. I just wanted to know what the process was to make it as smooth as possible. He is named on their birth certificates. Do we just need to get him to sign a NOC? Does it need to be sign with a lawyer?
> ...


Unless anything has changed, you will need to prove lawful custody of the children and you will need a NOC from the father with specific wording which I believe will need to attested by the UAE embassy in UK. Does your husband have a PRO at his UAE employer assisting with your visas etc ? If so I would seek guidance from them as they will be the one sorting your visas. FYI For step children the visa always used to be one year at a time.


----------



## JemBB (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes we have PRO who can help. Custody doesn’t really exist as such here in the UK. Things are amicable and we never needed the courts to help with the children. I’m the resident parent (fully financially support them on my own) and they see him every other weekend and other times when he can see them. Not sure how we can price that other than explicitly writing it in his NOC. Thank you for your reply it is much appreciated.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

JemBB said:


> Yes we have PRO who can help. Custody doesn’t really exist as such here in the UK. Things are amicable and we never needed the courts to help with the children. I’m the resident parent (fully financially support them on my own) and they see him every other weekend and other times when he can see them. Not sure how we can price that other than explicitly writing it in his NOC. Thank you for your reply it is much appreciated.


Custody / child residency does exist in the UK although in your case it’s amicable and didn’t need the courts. What you need to factor is that it’s what the UAE require and not necessarily what happens in UK. Despite amicable agreements as I’m sure you appreciate parents and childrens views and wishes can and do change, hence the documentary and legal safeguards that the UAE put in place. As mentioned a good PRO should be in a position to guide you through it all, as you say it may just be the case it can be covered in the NOC (I don’t have bang up to date experience of this)


----------



## JemBB (Oct 3, 2021)

UKMS said:


> Custody / child residency does exist in the UK although in your case it’s amicable and didn’t need the courts. What you need to factor is that it’s what the UAE require and not necessarily what happens in UK. Despite amicable agreements as I’m sure you appreciate parents and childrens views and wishes can and do change, hence the documentary and legal safeguards that the UAE put in place. As mentioned a good PRO should be in a position to guide you through it all, as you say it may just be the case it can be covered in the NOC (I don’t have bang up to date experience of this)


I totally understand that’s why I’m trying to find out what I need to do to make sure I have everything in place. Both parents on a birth certificate have parental responsibility now days unless there are safeguarding issues etc hopefully we can sort it through the NOC. I can evidence I fully support them financially and that their dad is also 100% supportive. So fingers crossed it won’t be so difficult. Thank you!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

JemBB said:


> I totally understand that’s why I’m trying to find out what I need to do to make sure I have everything in place. Both parents on a birth certificate have parental responsibility now days unless there are safeguarding issues etc hopefully we can sort it through the NOC. I can evidence I fully support them financially and that their dad is also 100% supportive. So fingers crossed it won’t be so difficult. Thank you!


Good luck …. I’m sure it will all be fine


----------

